# Haume



## Sikh80 (Dec 5, 2007)

In gurbani there are many places where egotism is dealt with. This eveil is considered as the evil of the worst kind, even worst that the five passions as discussed above. In the following 'tuks' the Haume and its eradication is stated :

1.
Awpu gvwey qw hir pwey hir isau shij smwvixAw ]1] rhwau ] (118-2, mwJ, mÚ 3)
They eradicate selfishness and conceit, and then find the Lord; they are intuitively immersed in the Lord. ||1||Pause||
----------------------------------------------------
2.
AMimRq nwmu mMin vswey ] (118-12, mwJ, mÚ 3)
Enshrining the Ambrosial Naam, the Name of the Lord, in the mind,
haumY myrw sBu duKu gvwey ] (118-12, mwJ, mÚ 3)
all the pains of egotism, selfishness and conceit are eliminated.

The second lines state that it is after the Naam and its realisation one is able to overcome the egotism and selfishness.

----------------
Eradication of Haume is very important for the sikhs as is given below:

 Awpu mwry qw iqRBvxu sUJY ] (120-14, mwJ, mÚ 3)
Those who subdue their egotism, come to know the three worlds.
One is able to increase his spritual wisdom by overcoming Haume.

It is believed that 'egotism' appears 645 times in the translated copy of the Granth sahib that I have.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Guru Nanak’s view on Haumai*





In ego man comes, in ego he goes, 
In ego he is born, in ego he dies. 
In ego he gives in ego he receives, 
In ego he earns, in ego he loses. 
In ego he is true or false, 
In ego he has considerations of sin and virtue. 
In ego he descends to hell or rises to heaven, 
In ego he laughs, in ego he weeps. 
In ego he begrimes, in ego he washes himself, 
In ego he is misled into the considerations of castes and kinds 
In ego he is foolish, in ego he is wise, 
And loses. all sense of salvation and liberation. 
In ego he is absorbed in Maya (illusion), 
In ego he is overtaken by delusion. 
In ego are men born as creatures 
Man can see the Gate, if he understands his ego, 
Without realization, all talk of ego that entangles a man. 
Nanak, under the Supreme Will our record is made, 
As one sees the one, we perceive the other. (Asa-di-var VII.I) 

*In ego, a world springs up, O man, *
*Forgetting the Name, this world suffers. *
*A Gurmukh thinks of knowledge and truth, *
*and burns ego by the word of the Guru. *
*He is pure in mind, thought and word, *
*he merges with the True One.* (Sidhgoshti, 68) 

*Gurmukh and Banishing Of Ego: Naam Simran and Meditation.*


A Gurmukh is the antithesis of an egoist. He mediates on the Name and so purifies his mind that all the evil and selfish tendencies leave him. This is banishing of the ego. There is no other remedy for the otherwise incurable disease of ego. Mediation on the Naam alone can banish ego and make one the servant of God. 
hir kw nwmu iDAwie suix sBnw no kir dwnu ] (135-19, mwJ, mÚ 5)
Meditate and listen to the Name of the Lord, and give it to everyone.
jnm krm mlu auqrY mn qy jwiegumwnu ] (135-19, mwJ, mÚ 5)
In this way, the filth of lifetimes of karma shall be removed, and egotistical pride shall vanish from your mind.
And Besides:
sbwhI swlwh ijnI iDAwieAw iek min ] (145-18, mwJ, mÚ 1)
Those who praise the Lord in the early hours of the morning and meditate on Him single-mindedly,
syeI pUry swh vKqY aupir liV muey ] (145-19, mwJ, mÚ 1)
are the perfect kings; at the right time, they die fighting.
and
jwsu jpq ieh haumY BwgY ]2] (236-5, gauVI, mÚ 5)
Meditating on Him, this ego runs away. ||2||
Also 
ibnu ismrn Bey kUkr kwm ] (239-4, gauVI, mÚ 5)
Without meditating in remembrance on the Lord, one acts like a dog.

The disciple of the Name inculcates in the devotee the virtues of temperance, honest, non-attachment, moderation, gratitude and love of the Lord. These are the qualities of a servant of God too. This plane of character guarantees the state of bliss and continuous pleasure to a Gurmukh. 











E&OE


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 15, 2007)

iehu mnu mYlw ieku n iDAwey ] (116-7, mwJ, mÚ 3)
This mind is filthy and polluted; it does not meditate on the One.
 AMqir mYlu lwgI bhu dUjY Bwey ] (116-8, mwJ, mÚ 3)
Deep within, it is soiled and stained by the love of duality.
 qit qIriQ idsMqir BvY AhMkwrI horu vDyrY haumY mlu lwvixAw ]3] (116-8, mwJ, mÚ 3)
The egotists may go on pilgrimages to holy rivers, sacred shrines and foreign lands, but they only gather more of the dirt of egotism. ||3||
 siqguru syvy qw mlu jwey ] (116-9, mwJ, mÚ 3)
Serving the True Guru, filth and pollution are removed.
 jIvqu mrY hir isau icqu lwey ] (116-9, mwJ, mÚ 3)
Those who focus their consciousness on the Lord remain dead while yet alive.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Ahankar* is the Gurmukhi word which translates to means *ego* or *excessive pride* due to one's possessions, material wealth, intelligence or powers. 

The following Shabads from Gurbani clarify this cardinal vice: 
*SGGS Page 51*Full Shabad
The world is drunk, engrossed in sexual desire, anger and egotism. ​

*SGGS Page 141*Full Shabad
Renounce sexual desire, anger, falsehood and slander; 
forsake Maya and eliminate egotistical pride. ​

*SGGS Page 223*Full Shabad
The duality of Maya dwells in the consciousness of the people of the world. They are destroyed by sexual desire, anger and egotism. ((1)) ​

*SGGS Page 366*Full Shabad
They complain about other peoples` faults, while their own self-conceit only increases. ​

*SGGS Page 501*Full Shabad​


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Ahankaar as per sikhiwiki*

*Ahankar* is the Gurmukhi word which translates to means *ego* or *excessive pride* due to one's possessions, material wealth, intelligence or powers. 

The following Shabads from Gurbani clarify this cardinal vice: 
*SGGS Page 51*Full Shabad
The world is drunk, engrossed in sexual desire, anger and egotism. ​

*SGGS Page 141*Full Shabad
Renounce sexual desire, anger, falsehood and slander; 
forsake Maya and eliminate egotistical pride. ​

*SGGS Page 223*Full Shabad
The duality of Maya dwells in the consciousness of the people of the world. They are destroyed by sexual desire, anger and egotism. ((1)) ​

*SGGS Page 366*Full Shabad
They complain about other peoples` faults, while their own self-conceit only increases. ​


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 23, 2007)

JIVAN-MUKTA


kindly refer sikh encyclopedia-


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

Awpu gvwey qw hir pwey hir isau shij smwvixAw ]1] rhwau ] (118-2, mwJ, mÚ 3)
*They eradicate selfishness and conceit, and then find the Lord; they are intuitively immersed in the Lord. ||1||Pause||*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

pUrib iliKAw su krmu kmwieAw ] (118-3, mwJ, mÚ 3)
According to their pre-ordained destiny, they act out their karma.
4.
AMimRq nwmu mMin vswey ] (118-12, mwJ, mÚ 3)
Enshrining the Ambrosial Naam, the Name of the Lord, in the mind,
 haumY myrw sBu duKu gvwey ] (118-12, mwJ, mÚ 3)
all the pains of egotism, selfishness and conceit are eliminated.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

gur kw sbdu ko ivrlw bUJY ] (120-14, mwJ, mÚ 3)
Those who understand the Word of the Guru's Shabad are very rare.
 Awpu mwry qw iqRBvxu sUJY ] (120-14, mwJ, mÚ 3)
Those who subdue their egotism, come to know the three worlds.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

haumY mYlu gur sbdy DovY ] (121-8, mwJ, mÚ 3)
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, the filth of egotism is washed away


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

kwieAw AMdir haumY myrw ] (126-6, mwJ, mÚ 3)
When the body is filled with ego and selfishness,
 jMmx mrxu n cUkY Pyrw ] (126-6, mwJ, mÚ 3)
the cycle of birth and death does not end.
 gurmuiK hovY su haumY mwry sco scu iDAwvixAw ]3] (126-7, mwJ, mÚ 3)
One who becomes Gurmukh subdues egotism, and meditates on the Truest of the True. ||3||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

kwieAw AMdir haumY myrw ] (126-6, mwJ, mÚ 3)
When the body is filled with ego and selfishness,
 jMmx mrxu n cUkY Pyrw ] (126-6, mwJ, mÚ 3)
the cycle of birth and death does not end.
 gurmuiK hovY su haumY mwry sco scu iDAwvixAw ]3] (126-7, mwJ, mÚ 3)
One who becomes Gurmukh subdues egotism, and meditates on the Truest of the True. ||3||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

so inhkrmI jo sbdu bIcwry ] (128-15, mwJ, mÚ 3)
Those who reflect upon the Shabad are beyond karma.
 AMqir qqu igAwin haumY mwry ] (128-16, mwJ, mÚ 3)
They subdue their ego, and find the essence of wisdom, deep within their being.
 nwmu pdwrQu nau iniD pwey qRY gux myit smwvixAw ]2] (128-16, mwJ, mÚ 3)
They obtain the nine treasures of the wealth of the Naam. Rising above the three qualities, they merge into the Lord. ||2||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

haumY krY inhkrmI n hovY ] (128-16, mwJ, mÚ 3)
Those who act in ego do not go beyond karma.
 gur prswdI haumY KovY ] (128-17, mwJ, mÚ 3)
It is only by Guru's Grace that one is rid of ego.
11.
hir sru swgru inrmlu soeI ] sMq cugih inq gurmuiK hoeI ] (128-18, mwJ, mÚ 3)
The Lord is the most pure and sublime Ocean. The Saintly Gurmukhs continually peck at the Naam, like swans pecking at pearls in the ocean.
 iesnwnu krih sdw idnu rwqI haumY mYlu cukwvixAw ]4] (128-18, mwJ, mÚ 3)
They bathe in it continually, day and night, and the filth of ego is washed away. ||4||
 inrml hMsw pRym ipAwir ] hir sir vsY haumYmwir ] (128-19, mwJ, mÚ 3)
The pure swans, with love and affection, dwell in the Ocean of the Lord, and subdue their ego.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

jIvqu mrY gur sbdu bIcwrY haumY mYlu cukwvixAw ]6] (129-2, mwJ, mÚ 3)
One who dies while yet alive, and contemplates the Word of the Guru's Shabad, is rid of this filth of ego. ||6||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

1.Awpu vM\wey qw sB ikCu pwey ] (115-10, mwJ, mÚ 3)
Those who lose their own selves obtain everything.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

haumY jwie sbid Gru lhIAY ]1] rhwau ] (904-12, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
When egotism is eradicated through the Word of the Shabad, then one finds His home. ||1||Pause||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Fear runs away after self conceit is gone*

jh Awpu gieAw Bau Bwgw ] (879-10, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
*One whose self-conceit is gone, sees his fears run away.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

God can be found after eradicating ego/selfishness
kwieAw AMdir haumY myrw ] (126-6, mwJ, mÚ 3)
*When the body is filled with ego and selfishness,*
jMmx mrxu n cUkY Pyrw ] (126-6, mwJ, mÚ 3)
*the cycle of birth and death does not end.*
gurmuiK hovY su haumY mwry sco scu iDAwvixAw ]3] (126-7, mwJ, mÚ 3)
*One who becomes Gurmukh subdues egotism, and meditates on the Truest of the True.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*No Haume=Supremem status*
haumY jwie q inrmlu hovY gurmuiK prcY prm pdu peIAw ]7] (834-10, iblwvlu, mÚ 4)
*Eradicating egotism, one becomes pure. The Gurmukh is inspired, and obtains the supreme status.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

swkq kUVy aUB suk hUey min AiBmwnu ivCuiV dUir geIAw ]2] (834-3, iblwvlu, mÚ 4)
*The stubborn, false faithless cynics are dried up; their egotistical pride separates them far from the Lord. ||2||*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Lord will meet if pride is eradicated*
swcw nwmu swcY sbid jwnY ] (833-1, iblwvlu, mÚ 3)
*The True Name is known through the True Word of the Shabad.*
AwpY Awpu imlY cUkY AiBmwnY ] (833-1, iblwvlu, mÚ 3)
*The Lord Himself meets that one who eradicates egotistical pride.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahankar is vanity, elation or exultation arising from an exaggerated view of one's own merit.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 29, 2007)

Why Feel Proud Of When..............................

ANT KAL,means the few moments before a person's death. 

A person feeling the approach (if death thinks of many things, his wife, children, wealth and home which he will leave shortly and then begins to worry about them and after a while he is no more. 

Bhagat Trilochan realised the importance of these moments preceding death and advised his associates that this short time is better utilised by rememberance of God or meditation of the Holy Name.


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 29, 2007)

Sikh80 Ji,
Can one do anything in this world without Haume ?
Which part of Haume is necessary and which part isn't?


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 29, 2007)

Respected namjap  ji,

Haume is the gift Of the God.It comes to us without asking for it. It is an essential ingredient of all living beings. I do not think that I am the right person to answer your question. The ego that arises on account of money and attached material things can be avoided. Like wise ego on account of knowledge or some exceptional quality should also be avoided. The best thing is to remain detatched to the extent possible depending upon one's capacity.I would end here. What do uou think ,sir.?


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 29, 2007)

More about Concepts and Principles 


SikhRoots.com - Principles of Sikhism


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 29, 2007)

_*Quote by Sikh80*_ "Sikhism stands on the cardinal principles of earning one’s bread by honest labor, sharing the earnings with the needy willingly and with pleasure, meditating on the Name of One God, singing His praises and by doing noble deeds. "

Frankly, do you do all the three mentioned here ? Cite examples of what you think as:-
meditation on the Name of God
earning honestly
sharing of one's earning


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am an ordinary mortal and am not infallible and have all weaknesses that a human being can have. Yes, I try not to hurt others unnecessarily. I do not if it is a virtue.
Regards


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 29, 2007)

*A Pause to Ponder**************

Waheguru Gurmantra hai jap Haume khoi 

(Waheguru is grur's mantra 
uttering that i got rid of ego)

Bhai Gurdas Vaar Pauri 13-2


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 29, 2007)

Good to pause. Here is another one from Bhai Gurdas.


ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਭਉ ਭਾਉ ਸਹਜੁ ਬੈਰਾਗੁ ਹੈ ।
saadhasangati bhau bhaau sahaju bairaagu hai|
Fear (of God) and love (for mankind) being diffused in the holy congregation the sense of non-attachment always prevails.

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸਹਜਿ ਸੁਭਾਉ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਸੁ ਜਾਗੁ ਹੈ ।
guramukhi sahaji subhaau surati su jaagu hai|
By nature, the Gurmukhs remian alert i.e. their consciousness remains attuned to Sabad, the Word.

ਮਧੁਰ ਬਚਨ ਆਲਾਉ ਹਉਮੈ ਤਿਆਗੁ ਹੈ ।
madhur bachan aalaau haumai tiaagu hai|
They speak sweet words and they have already expelled ego from their selves.

ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਮਤਿ ਪਰਥਾਉ ਸਦਾ ਅਨੁਰਾਗੁ ਹੈ ।
satigur mati paradaau sadaa anuraagu hai|
Conducting themselves according to the wisdom of the Guru they always remain imbued in love (of the Lord).

ਪਿਰਮ ਪਿਆਲੇ ਸਾਉ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਭਾਗੁ ਹੈ ।
piram piaalay saau masataki bhaagu hai|
They feeling fortunate quaff the cup of love (of the Lord).

ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਜੋਤਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾਉ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਚਰਾਗੁ ਹੈ ।
braham joti brahamaau giaanu charaagu hai|
Realising the light of the Supreme in their mind they become competent to light the lamp of divine knowledge.

ਅੰਤਰਿ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਚਾਉ ਅਲਿਪਤੁ ਅਦਾਗੁ ਹੈ ।
antari guramati chaau alipatu adaagu hai|
Due to the wisdom obtained from Guru they have unlimited enthusiasm and they remain untouched by maya and the dirt of the evil propensities.

ਵੀਹ ਇਕੀਹ ਚੜ੍ਹਾਉ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਹਾਗੁ ਹੈ ॥੧੩॥
veeh ikeeh charhhaau sadaa suhaagu hai ॥13॥
In the context of worldliness, they always conduct themselves in a superior position i.e. if the world is twenty, they are twenty one.

_*Vaar 3 Pauri 13*_


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 30, 2007)

It is  nice. Do you have Varan.?


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 30, 2007)

Sikh80 ji

_*Vaar 3 Pauri 13

*_But Vaaran is plural -- so maybe you were asking if I had a copy of the Varaan?


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Aad ji,

Yes, you are kind.I mean vaaran by Bhai Gurdas ji.

Regards as ususal.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 30, 2007)

Sikh80 ji

I use the Bhai Gurdas Index at Search Gurbani: Gurbani Research Website

 If you check it out you will see it has good search features. 

Unfortunately only about 50 percent of the varaan have been translated. So I am limited.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 30, 2007)

aad0002 said:


> Sikh80 ji
> 
> _*Vaar 3 Pauri 13*_
> 
> But Vaaran is plural -- so maybe you were asking if I had a copy of the Varaan?


english is not my first language .I shall be guided by your undersating/prudence of the words.[Not sabad or akhar.....]and ,ofcourse your consequent action..............................


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 30, 2007)

Sikh80 ji

The vaars are written in Punjabi and in English -- My prudence is viewed by some as a matter of concern. But you are a supportive person. Thank you.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes ,I am fairly supportive but what does that means .............I am not aware of..........


----------

